# Cannot play PES 2009 (pc) online?



## shanemckay (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello guys, I bought PES 2009 (UK version, PC) over the weekend. The game works fine - apart from the online mode. When I click on 'Network on the main menu I get this message: 'unable the transmit using UDP port 5730.' I have signed up for a Konmini account and a PES 2009 account. How do get olnline? The PES 2009 website states that the servers are online.

shane


----------

